# Muzzleloader accuracy



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I heard on a local ourdoor show that many people are turning back to muzzleloaders because they are more accurate than cartridge rifles. Now I would assume that powder deviations would cause them to be less accurate. Is what was said true, and if so why?


----------



## izaak23923 (Jan 9, 2005)

i like muzzles cauz they are cool


----------



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

muzzel loading is adictive like coccain and is very fun and for all ages because u can vary all powder amounts and test what u think is comfortable to you like i shoot 100 grains of powder but u can go upto 150 in my gun and to as low as 40-50 i think just remember with kids the cap must be off at all times and never let one in the vehicle with a bullet in the gun :lol: u might get a hole in floor


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

u also don't want to bring it in warm areas after its loaded. the barrel will condence and the powder will get wet.


----------

